# Cave Run Monster



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Posted by CR guide, Tim Barker. Cave Run has some big girls...just had to share this one.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a big fish! They don't have hot water down there??


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Maybe but the guides are not going to stop guiding. I know they had quite a bit of rain recently so maybe the water temps came down.


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> Maybe but the guides are not going to stop guiding. I know they had quite a bit of rain recently so maybe the water temps came down.


They are not guiding on cave run right now. The water temps are too hot. The picture was from this day in 2017. Either way it’s a nice fish and Timmy is a great fisherman and good guy.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Wishin4Fishin said:


> They are not guiding on cave run right now. The water temps are too hot. The picture was from this day in 2017. Either way it’s a nice fish and Timmy is a great fisherman and good guy.


Yup. You’re right. Didn’t catch it was from 2017. Doh! Hopefully all the water temps come down in the next week. 

So what happens if clients booked a trip with these guides for this time of year and the water is too warm? Do the guides cancel and take a loss? Or do they continue fishing and just use more caution?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have landed a total of 4 decent Muskie, 38-45 inches. I also fish alone most of the time. I am still not fast with releasing them. I don’t go with water temps 80 or above. Maybe a professional guide, or real experienced Muskie fisherman who has handled hundreds or thousands of Muskie may be ok to fish in the warmer water? I don’t know the answer.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't think any of us are fast by ourselves. Tough handling a rod, controlling a fish (and boat if needed) and working the net with just two hands. Sometimes it may be easier than others but it is definitely a chore. Once they're in the net then the clock is ticking and you need to be as efficient at possible.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Harry1959 said:


> I have landed a total of 4 decent Muskie, 38-45 inches. I also fish alone most of the time. I am still not fast with releasing them.


Hooks are cheap, so good hookcutters are your best friend. The sooner the bait is out of the way, the better for you & the fish.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Last week the website was showing Westbranch at 79 surface and 78 down 4 feet. 

Today it shows 72 all throughout the top 12 feet of water. I say, Let the fall bite begin!!!!!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Wish they’d update Caesar Creek weekly. Last update was 8/17. Sure it’s cooler now and O2 is up.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

I fished west branch last night. Water was 72-74 surface temp. Got one 35" and should of had another upper 30's fish that I mistimed the hook set on.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yesterday afternoon CC was 76, not muddy at all. I caught 1 in about 2.5 hrs. 36-38 inches. Didn’t take it out of the net to measure.


----------

